# Good caliber for fox and coyote



## ThumbBum

Being a Shotgun Zone deerhunter I do not own a good small caliber rifle. Other then 1 very old .22 everything else is .308 or heavier. 

I want to buy a good rifle for shooting fox, coyote and the occasional racoon but Im not sure about the caliber. Im considering everything from .22mag to .240 including the new .17HMR, .22-.250, and .223. 

Im a big believer in using enough gun, but dont want to tear these things up so bad that I cant use the hides, so basicly I need a rifle that can put down a coyote clean at 100yrds but still not shred a fox. 

Any input anyone can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## song_dog_slammer

'BUM
I shoot coyotes and foxes in the thumb quite often. If you expext your longest shot on a 'yote to be 100yds I would suggest the Ruger M77 in .22 hornet. This round has enough punch to anchor them at 100yds and still be light enough not to destroy a fox. 

The .223 is a very popular round for this type of shooting, its low cost, accurate, and a variety of handloads options. This round has a greater affective range.

I hunt Coyotes with a 50gr .243 runnin' 4130fps This makes them dead, puts the inside on the outside.
I hunt foxes with a .17 REM centerfire.

We have been very sucessful in the Applegate and Lexington areas for coyotes. 
Try eastern Huron County for Foxes.
Tis' the season.


----------



## ThumbBum

Strange that you should mention Huron County

My hunting property is just outside Bad Axe and I was just telling someone the other day that I havent seen any coyotes but im still seeing a lot of foxes. I had always heard that coyotes will kill all the foxes they can in an area to prevent competition. 

Have you noticed that there arent a lot of coyotes in Huron county?


----------



## song_dog_slammer

'BUM 
-That is true 'Yotes will kill all foxes in there domain. If you are seeing foxes I would not expect to see Coyotes. I have seen a good number of foxes near Harbor Beach and Port Hope. Last winter My hunting partner and I shot 4 song dogs in Applegate on Public Access land. 

Bad Axes/ Minden City has been known to give up Coyotes as well. Perhaps they have not found their way to your area yet. 

I would consider that .22 hornet, I like the .243 because I can load it up for deer or down for dogs.

-SDS


----------



## chad helsel

.22 hornet is great. 22 mag will do everything you need it to at 100 yards and it is cheaper to shoot.


----------



## song_dog_slammer

True-True-True
I have shot and killed 'Yotes near 100yds with the .22wmr in a marlin 883SS at nignt but avoid the shoulder at all cost. These polymer tipped bullets may perform well just get the right sjot placement.

.22WMR on foxes thats a big "HELL YEAH!" it kills 'em


----------



## Cobra

223 is the only way to go if you are just starting out. Inherently accurate, more than adequate range/stopping power and an abundance of very good, inexpensive ammo available. Started out with one that I sold to a friend to get him started which he has since passed on to his son. Currently use a 17 Rem. or a 220 Swift, you owe it to a Coyote (or any animal) to dispatch it cleanly/quickly. Lean towards the shotgun at night.


----------



## UncleD

By no means am I an expert coyote hunter. I was fortunate enough to call in a 'yote my second time hunting for them. I used a .22mag and hit the dawg behind the shoulder. It ran about 20 yards and fell.

The shot was made at about 80 yards with a 34gr JHP, which went CLEAN through the body and left an impressive exit wound.

I was a bit skeptical about usinga .22mag on a coyote, but I'm a beliver now. Also, shot placement is CRUCIAL. I assume if I hit the shoulder, I'd probably still be looking for that thing.

I would agree that a .17rem, .223 or a .243 would be a nice choice for hunting them during the day, but we're limited to .22 cal rimfire or a shotgun at night.

I'm not sold on the .17HMR as a coyote gun. I would think the bullet is too light (even with the impressive velocity).

And if anyone ever has the chance to hunt at night, DO IT! What a blast! The first one came to the call in under 5 minutes, we moved locations and call in another that must have winded us - it barked up a storm and circled us while staying in heavy cover (well out of sight). It kept it up for about 20-30 minutes then decided to find some other food.

Happy hunting. . .

D-


----------



## Al L

243 Win, 85 grain hollow point boat tail game king loaded to 2900 fps pops their eye balls out. I use the same round on crows and deer.
My hunting partner likes stronger medicine for yotes. 300 win, 150 grain mag tip loaded to 2970 fps. He says one in the poop chute and then just shake out a gut pile.
He also likes his 25-06, 120 grain hollow point boat tail game king at 3100 fps, his deer load also.
 Al


----------



## FIJI

a varminting "Mentor" !! LOL  

I have a very versatile .280 and am looking to "learn the ropes" before investing in a specialized 'yote buster. To date, my yotes have all been accidental finds. 

Any takers ?


----------



## Frantz

I have taken 3 Yotes with the .17 HMR, Yote One was a clean pass through, with an impressive exit hole considering. It ran about 75 yards. The other 2 ran less than 50 yards, decent shots, no exit but pretty wild damage internally from the fragmentation of that little bullet.


----------



## 22-250

i have used a 22-250 with a 55 gr.psp for deer and the dumest of yotes that i find in felds. i have killed deer out to 150 yeards and yotes to 300. and it does a reely good job on bouth anamels


----------



## CoyoteHunter220

22 hornet or 220 swift are good calibers


----------



## WoodchuckSniper

I used to have a 220 Swift I used on fox.

Messy......very messy.


----------



## lwingwatcher

There is a wide range of rifle calibers in our coyote running crew. From .22 LR  to some deer calibers.

I like my .22-250 but my son has a sweeeeeet .223. He also has a .22 Mag for at night.

I wish they would just change the law to permit centerfire after Jan 1st at night


----------



## uptracker

I'm sure you have a shotgun. Load that puppy with #4 buckshot and go. No need for anything else in Michigan. This isn't desert or prarie land. They are fun to shoot at long range when possible, but I don't find myself calling too many 400 yards across open fields.


----------

